
Telidon: Early 1980s Net Artists - dang
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/the-original-net-artists
======
kristopolous
Sit through the video - it's absolutely fantastic - captivating quality
content. Good job Vice, this is solid journalism.

Does anyone know where I can get the soundtrack for the video and is the audio
of the video from the telidon network? I'm a blabbering idiot for idm, mid-
era, and am overly passionate about it.

BTW, the quote at 9:23 works great context-free:

"I was just out of university; I wasn't worried about finding a job, I knew I
was going to find a job. So I was just going to have fun exploring"

truncated there for effect. The interviewee goes on...

"[have fun exploring] technology and working with all these great artists and
meeting all these neat people, it's fantastic. It was really fun."

If I could only seize that attitude every moment of my life ... a focus on
learning, listening, collaboration, creation, and passion - pivoting on
awareness and inward potential blossoming outward with anxiety told to take a
back seat.

How can I make that enfold me?

~~~
pcunite
> How can I make that enfold me? I've had these moments when money and paying
> the rent was not a concern. You're free to think when you don't have
> pressing issues.

------
kens
Wow, Telidon - I figured I was the only person who remembered that system. I
would play with the Telidon kiosk at the local mall, and I think there was
also a cable channel broadcasting weather data from Telidon. One problem was
it was extremely slow, drawing images at literally 2 polygons per second, so
you had to be really patient as it drew, say, a cloud on the weather report.
Also, the content on the interactive terminal was pretty uninteresting, stuff
like find out about your local government agencies and watch for 20 seconds as
it draws their logo. There wasn't any cool art like the article describes.
While the Telidon concept appealed to me, the actual system was kind of awful
and I'd head down the mall to Radio Shack and hack on a TRS-80 instead.

As far as early interactive systems of the 70s/80s, does anyone remember
PLATO? I only got to try it once, but it was a super-cool interactive plasma
touch-screen system with awesome software.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLATO_(computer_system)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PLATO_\(computer_system\))

------
pcunite
Look at 6:48 seconds into the first video to see the work of Nell Tenhaaf.
That is a precursor to the interactive HTML5 media we have today!

